# Anyone have SEASONAL ALLERGIES with Anxiety and DP, Panic???



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been dealing with DP and Anxiety with Panic attacks.
Do any of you have allergies too?
I feel like my head is full and my ears hurt and feel full of liquid.
I was tired all the time needed naps throughout the day. SUCKED....
I started taking ZYRTEK and I was better for about 2 weeks and then I started again.
Now I take Allegra 60MG twice a day.
Do any of you take Allegra or the Generica for it? 
Do any of you feel TIRED all of a sudden like you really need a nap... and the light all of a sudden feels a lot brighter????

Let me know

Thanks


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yes i fall asleep all the time, during the day as soon as i come home from work.

i dont take any medications for it.

i also feel like im congested somehow, like everything is dulled down in my senses. like as you said clogged ears, decreased sense of smell,touch,taste...
then when i get my moments of clarity it all goes away and everything is clear.

best method i recomend for dealing with this is

regular sleeping patterns(hard to get into at first)
exercise
sunshine(just outside in general)
make sure you get your vitamins..healthy eating/multi vitamins and codliver oil


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

You know I have allergies now it is weird. A stuffy nose constantly and I have been having trouble getting enough air in my lungs (shortness of breathe). Eh this is not fun. I don't want to take meds but yeah I think it is just seasonal.


----------



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for replying....
I know I hate it. I hate it when around my eyes, nose start to get sore, and the light buthers me at times, like its too bright. Now and then when I am doing things I have to take DEEP BREATHS.....
Tired and Fatigued.
You know for a while I did not want to take any medication for it, but ZERTEK at 10mg helped me for about 2 months... You guys should try it....it might help.
Right now I just started taking ALEGRA 60mg 2x a day.

Hope you guys do better


----------

